# New vaccine available for bone cancer



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Someone posted this one facebook, just saw it, don't know how long it has been out. Thought everyone should know about it though. 

NEW VACCINE AVAILABLE FOR BONE CANCER

Osteosarcoma (bone cancer) is most commonly seen in large and giant breed dogs. It is an aggressive cancer that frequently affects the long bones and despite limb amputation and chemotherapy many dogs die from the cancer that spreads to their lungs.

Researchers at the University of Pennsylvania’s School of Veterinary Medicine are now evaluating a new vaccine for dogs that have been diagnosed with osteosarcoma. If your dog has recently been diagnosed with bone cancer or is currently undergoing chemotherapy for bone cancer he/she may be eligible for vaccination. 

Details of the study including the benefits of enrollment are available at:
Bone Cancer Study


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very interesting... but scary. I don't know if I'd want my dog to be a test subject. Even knowing that we have nothing to lose...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Megora said:


> Very interesting... but scary. I don't know if I'd want my dog to be a test subject. Even knowing that we have nothing to lose...



Nothing to lose and everything to gain. I would do it in a heart beat.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

missmarstar said:


> Nothing to lose and everything to gain. I would do it in a heart beat.


But what if it makes your dog suffer more or have more complications while he is already suffering from one of the most painful cancers out there?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

A friend's dog participated in a CSU clinical trial for osteosarcoma about 15 years ago. After amputating a foreleg, she lived NINE more years, healthily and happily! I'd do a clinical trial in a New York minute if that was the best choice for more quality time.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Megora said:


> But what if it makes your dog suffer more or have more complications while he is already suffering from one of the most painful cancers out there?



Then I would have to send him to the bridge a little earlier I guess to free him from that pain. But if it's inevitable anyway, and as we all know how aggressive osteosarcoma is, inevitable and quick, then I don't see why I would not try something that could work. If I didn't, I would forever wonder whether it could have been a miracle treatment that gave me a lot more time with him.

Not saying it's the right frame of mind, just mine. I think obviously something like this is a very personal decision one has to make for themselves in that extremely scary and emotional time.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I lost my 12 1/2 year old Irish Setter, Boots, to bone cancer July 9, 1997. We knew from day of diagnosis it was terminal. I would have participated in something like this once I knew he was terminal.

Morris Animal Foundation is also started something, a study of about 2000 goldens to try tofind prevention, cures for cancer . The dogs hae to be under 2 years of of age, in perfect health and have medical recrods back either 2 or 3 generatins. I forget now which. There will not be "testing" done in them, jut monitoring them to try to find why goldens are so cancer prone. It is to start soon.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, so interesting. Thanks for sharing! I think I would do it as well.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Finn's Fan said:


> A friend's dog participated in a CSU clinical trial for osteosarcoma about 15 years ago. After amputating a foreleg, she lived NINE more years, healthily and happily! I'd do a clinical trial in a New York minute if that was the best choice for more quality time.


Do you know of the study? I am curious if the dog lived 9 years after what it was, and why we aren't hearing about it today.


----------



## Max209 (Mar 25, 2016)

The original link in this discussion thread is no longer active, but it appears that Dr Mason at U Penn Vet has had some definite success with this osteosarcoma vaccine

(undated info link)
http://pennvetwdc.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Osteosarcoma-Vacc-Summary.pdf

2014 press release from U Penn Vet
Penn Vet | Article

Makes sense that using the vaccine as an immune system stimulator would enhance the body's ability to fight and ward off rapidly reproducing cancer cells. Sounds basically similar, in a general way, to the treatment of humans with BCG (TB vaccine) for bladder cancer.

Cancer Research Institute Blog - Advancing Immunotherapy for All Cancers - CRI


----------

